# Look Alikes :D



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Thought I'd introduce some of my critters to you guys. Not that they don't deserve their own threads but because I'm gonna be away again for a few days. Just to keep you guys freshened up with new species that you don't see posted every day (or ever in any forums for that matter. Unless we're members in another forum as well lol).

It's safe to say that they are good examples of convergent evolution 

First up, my small ant-eating bestfriend Cydnocoris russatus that looks like the nymph stage of the similar looking Zelus longipes.
These are adults though and will fly if necessry.










How they love eating red ants. Wish they're as many as the ants in the world lol










Next up is my poopy little year-old fella, an Indo-chinese land snail Aegista chinensis. It looks quite similar to european glass snails, Oxychilus draparnaudi except that mine hails from tropical regions.










They produce a nasty amount of yellow slime if handled as well










And last but not the least, my recently IDed crab (due to a sleepless night plus an excellent discussion with a dear colleague of mine from tropical fish forums), Neosarmatium rotundifrons that somehow resembles a larger version of Pesisarma bidens or Cardisoma armatum




























That's all for now..

Happy weekend guys!


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Cute! Snails make great pets, don't they?


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Katten said:


> Cute! Snails make great pets, don't they?


Indeed. Mine is small so upkeep and maintenance is at a minimum lol


----------

